# P0299 on 2014 Cruze ECO 1.4L, Sluggish Acceleration



## Xonof (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi everyone, first time poster here. 

I have a 2014 Cruze 1.4L Eco Automatic with 120,000 miles that is is showing a P0299 code. I noticed a few days ago that the car started acting what I can best describe as very "sluggish". The car feels really heavy and slow when accelerating and is worse when making turns I noticed. Trying to merge onto the highway or make a pass has become a struggle. Also, I have a K&N CAI installed so the "whoosh" is pretty audible when letting off the gas but as soon as the issue started, I noticed that the sound is gone and it now sounds like how it did before I had the CAI.

From the check engine light code and the posts around the forum, it sounds like this is an issue with the turbo. From what I gathered by reading the posts here regarding similar issues, most people recommend taking the car to the dealer to have the turbo replaced under warranty. Unfortunately that is no longer an option for me since the car is at 120K miles. I am hoping that maybe people here have any further troubleshooting suggestions or advice on other things I could check that might point to the issue being something else. I'm still clinging on to hope that it could be something else that can easily be fixed instead of going all out and having the turbo replaced for full price.


----------



## power4utoo (Dec 11, 2018)

I have these symptoms, as well as the code p0299. The dealerships says I need a new turbo. Do I trust this info? What did you end up doing about your code?


----------

